# Poisonous Plant Scare



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Yesterday I was in my office and I heard a sound like plastic crinkling. I went to investigate and found Maggie in the living room chewing up a dried leaf that had fallen off one of my house plants.  I quickly looked up on the computer to see if it was poisonous. It was  but not fatal, just an irritant to mouth and stomach and could cause vomiting and diarrhea. She didn't eat all of it just a little bit as I had scooped most of it out of her mouth. But I was still worried about her so I called the vet and then gave her peroxide to make her vomit. Ten long minutes went by but then she heaved and out it all came. She's ok and wasn't hurt by the plant at all. Scared the bejeepers out of me though. I threw the bad plant in the garbage and researched all my other ones to see if they were poisonous or not. Why does she have to put Everything in her mouth. She drives me crazy and I worry about her so much. Thank God this story has a happy ending.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Thank goodness she was ok and thank you for adding the tag line that all was ok. I have never had to induce vomiting. How did you give her the peroxide and how much did you give?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Honestly Barb you have a talent in raising the heart rate!
So glad Maggie is OK.... Hope you've recovered from the scare too.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

fairlie said:


> Thank goodness she was ok and thank you for adding the tag line that all was ok. I have never had to induce vomiting. How did you give her the peroxide and how much did you give?


I have a syringe that I kept from when I had to give Skipper meds. You give 1ml per pound. 5ml = 1 teaspoon. I only gave her 5ml and it was enough to get it done.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks for this Barb, good thing you were so prepared. I don't know if I could find peroxide around here, definitely something to think about.


----------



## MeShell (Jan 1, 2015)

I am like you Lindor…why do they have to put everything in their mouths!! We have a flowering cherry tree in our garden and I have read that any part of a cherry tree is fatal. This tree is pretty big…and not sure if it is all cherry trees..we've already gotten rid of several bushes because Wynnie can't stop chewing them!

Glad your baby is ok!


----------

